# Looking for Advice on New PC Build



## Rockybalbrophy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi,

I was wondering if I could get some advice on the below build. I have been saving up for this for quite awhile and am thinking of building it before X-mas.
I am looking to run games (GTA V, Battlefield 1) on Ultra/Very High on either 1080p or 4K resolution (preferred).
I have a 4K Samsung 48" TV (UN48JU6500) that I would like to run 4K games and movies on.
Don't really want to go down the route of a 4K monitor as the only one that is decent and over 32" is nearly €1000.

I want a PC that is going to be as silent as possible.

PC Build:
NZXT H440 Mid Tower Case Closed Panel with Noise Insulation for PC - Black/Black.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B015XQL...olid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=IJH5QWLAYAR2Y&psc=1

EVGA SuperNova P2 850 W Platinum Fully Modular Power Supply Unit.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B011RGX...olid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=I4U1W7HVZSNO2&psc=1

Asus Z170-DELUXE Intel Z170 S 1151 DDR4 ATX Motherboard.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019NFP...UTF8&colid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=III87EHP0XNMS

ASUS STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-Gaming Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 Graphics Card (Gaming X 8G GDDR5, 2 Fan, PCI Express 3) - Black.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01GRCY...olid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=IJZ8SBSPGX1PX&psc=1

Samsung 850 EVO 1 TB 2.5 inch Solid State Drive - Black.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00P738...lid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=I366HNTBO6RB7O&psc=1

Intel Core i7 6700K Processor (4 GHz, 4 Core, 8 Threads, 8 MB cache, LGA1151 Socket Box).
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B010T6D...UTF8&colid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=I859FTWPUDJO1

Noctua NH-D15.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00L7UZ...TF8&colid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=I1N7MW47ICR9L3

G.SKILL TridentZ Series F4-3400C16Q-32GTZ 32GB (8GBx4) DDR4 3400MHz C16 1.35V Memory Kit.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/G-SKILL-Tr...8016037&sr=8-3&keywords=gskill+trident+z&th=1

The G Skills RAM I already have as it was a present. The Noctua NH-D15 I heard I may need to adjust the location of the cooler fans as the RAM is high profile and sticks out a bit. The 1TB SSD will be used for OS (Windows 10, already have license key for this) and for Games to be installed on. I have older SATA HDDs that I can use for media storage etc.

Advice on this build would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers 
Rocky


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks good, but at this price point you should be in a GTX 1080. For that matter, you will want a 1080 for 4K gaming.


----------



## Rockybalbrophy (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks gcavan. I was considering a GTX 1080 alright, from specs comparison websites there looks to be only a 25-30% increase in performance over the 1070.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to see a SeaSonic or XFX PSU, over the EVGA/SuperFlower one.

With a build like that and wanting 4K, a 1080 seems ideal.


----------



## Rockybalbrophy (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Masterchielfxx17. I think I will swap the EVGA out for the Seasonic below. I really want the quietest PC possible so I know this is a bit pricey but reviews are excellent online anyway.

Seasonic SS-750XP2 Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Power Supply Unit - White
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B011HNS...TF8&colid=330YJGBAZ70QD&coliid=I36H79ERXU58HF

Cheers, I am seriously considering saving the bit extra and picking up the GTX 1080 as you have advised.


----------

